# personal goods



## razor-ray (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi everybody, We have just had a house built on evia, and we would like to know if there is any restrictions or import duty payable on bringing personal property, or electrical items out from the uk, in theory being part of the eu there should be no problem, but being greece it would be good to be sure, have a nice day wherever you are, rgds, Ray.


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm, I am surprised there is no reply here.
My personal experience is 8 and 10 years ago. I had no duty on used, personal items when shipped from Ireland to Greece.
In principle there should be no duty for any intra-EU goods, but Greece is routinely taken to court by the EU for failure to bring their laws up to standard, especially relating to vehicles.
Cheers,


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

my experience is also a number of years ago, but then i didnt declare anything - i just came with 150 kilos of excess luggage!!! much easier


----------

